# Transhuman evolution.



## CheshireWrath (Aug 6, 2021)

transhumanism and posthumanism believe in adaptation and evolution past Humanity through technology, but any research I do into transhumanism and posthumanism mostly just talk about cyborgism or the singularity. I'm looking for the adaptation into mythical creatures as we get better with prosthetics, artificial organs, and genetic alteration. The most adaptable limb that we have discovered is a tentacle or a trunk, so would not surprise me to see tentacles replacing standard prosthetics once we get past the concept of humanity needing to look human. The human hand is definitely unique, but two or three tentacles could do far more, and has more versatility. Cloven hooves are better for climbing, modeled prosthetic legs are faster than normal human limbs. does anyone know somewhere where I could connect with other transhumanists that are seeking out becoming monstrosities? I have been told that I belong to the furry community by friends, but I want my persona of a feldspar and flesh golem as seamless as possible with as many agmentations taking place under or just on skin level. Please help and thank you for your time.


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 6, 2021)

everyone turning into mutant tapirs?


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

or laughing octopus from ms4


----------



## Faustus (Aug 19, 2021)

That's not evolution. Why does nobody understand evolution?
I blame televangelists.


----------

